# Is there a sauerkraut adjustment period? Or should I give it up?



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

There are no shortage of people claiming cures or remissions after adding fermented sauerkraut to their protocols. I tried some yesterday, only 1 teaspoon and got major bloating/gas. I tried it for dinner around 6pm. This morning I am fine, stomach is flat again. I am unsure if my reaction to it is a positive thing or a negative thing. Positive = the gas produced by the sauerkraut nuking bad bugs in my gut, or Negative = I simply can't tolerate it. Has anyone else had such issues? Should I keep trying 1 teaspoon for several more days?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well cabbage/sauerkraut will give anyone gas hon. Not sure what you are asking...


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I think my reaction was more than typical effects some experience with sk. For example my reaction of 1 teaspoon was probably equal to a person with normal gut function having an entire cup of it. I didn't expect 1 teaspoon to mega bloat me like that. I would like to be able to have 1tsp or 1tblsp a day without huge bloating. I can handle a little gas from it as a trade off for the benefits but not what I experienced from just a tiny bit. I was wondering if some out there are like "oh yeah, at first it really bloated me, but after a few days not as much".


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well IBS usually means experiencing gut things like others..... only in an exaggerated fashion. Our guts tend to be highly dramatic... unfortunately.


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing, and I mean nothing, gives me worse gas than cooked or fermented cabbage. Raw cabbage (as in a very mild coleslaw) seems somewhat less noxious, but I avoid it for the most part, along with all other cruciferous veggies. Lightly pickled carrots or cukes I can tolerate in small amounts.

As for gas "nuking" bad bugs in the digestive tract that sounds dubious. I understand that fermented foods have their health advocates, but I never heard they were especially good for anyone with IBS.


----------

